# Lazio-Milan: Massara si isola e piange.



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Aprile 2022)

Mi dispiacerebbe nel caso. 
Maldini Massara Moncada non si toccano.


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Quando ha visto il cambio Leao-Saele è andato in crisi, ci sta.


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2022)

non mi pare stia piangendo. magari aspettava l'attimo giusto per fare due chiachiere con SMS...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo alla tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


 Non penso che questa reazione sia dovuta solamente alla vittoria in extremis, per me c'è qualcos'altro sotto.
Spero che si dia continuità all'area tecnica perchè se lo sono meritato coi fatti lavorando con un budget da Lazio o Fiorentina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Grande, grande uomo e grande lavoratore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non mi pare stia piangendo. magari aspettava l'attimo giusto per fare due chiachiere con SMS...



piange piange, c'è il video.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Un giorno ma non ancora. 
Non ancora. 

Dai ricky.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?



Sia che pianga per la vittoria, sia che pianga per un ipotetico addio, merita solo rispetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Sarebbe da folli toccare il trio. Non s’azzardassero.


----------



## andre85 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Penso che un possibile addio non centri è un professionista non L avrebbe fatto a favore dì telecamere. A mio parere può essere dovuto a qualche parola dì tonali. Prima stava parlando con lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da folli toccare il trio. Non s’azzardassero.


Beh in attacco hanno fatto un disastro. In difesa ottimo lavoro, a centrocampo discretamente, ma davanti abbiamo un reparto osceno per una squadra come il Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


mi spiacerebbe se andasse via, stanno lavorando bene.


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> piange piange, c'è il video.


dopo l'ultima azione, piange per aver pensato ad Acerbi a zero

scherzo


----------



## UDG (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh in attacco hanno fatto un disastro. In difesa ottimo lavoro, a centrocampo discretamente, ma davanti abbiamo un reparto osceno per una squadra come il Milan.


Se non hai soldi da spendere non è colpa loro, non hanno sostituto nemmeno kjaer e la turca quando è andato via


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Piange per l'emozione di avere un budget di mercato alla prossima finestra trasferimenti. Non è abituato, capitelo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se non hai soldi da spendere non è colpa loro, non hanno sostituto nemmeno kjaer e la turca quando è andato via


Il discorso dei soldi è vero in parte, perché se non hai i soldi è più complicato, ma devi farti venire delle idee migliori di Messias. 
Anche con tanti soldi, qualora restassero tutti in blocco, dovranno fare attenzione a non commettere errori e non prendere figurine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il discorso dei soldi è vero in parte, perché se non hai i soldi è più complicato, ma devi farti venire delle idee migliori di Messias.
> Anche con tanti soldi, qualora restassero tutti in blocco, dovranno fare attenzione a non commettere errori e non prendere figurine.



Che poi i soldi sono un finto problema.
Hanno avuto i soldi per ballo tourè e per il cartellino di adli,lasciato in prestito in Francia.

E a gennaio,con il tesoretto ormai in cassaforte,hanno speso soldi per Lazetic.
Pochi,ma i soldi ci stavano.
Se poi li spendi per Bakayoko (alla stessa cifra il Napoli ha preso Anguissa,così,per dire) o per altri cessi a pedali..


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo l'ultima azione, piange per aver pensato ad Acerbi a zero
> 
> scherzo


Se l'avesse lasciata la partita sarebbe finita lì.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?



Professionista serio. Spero che resti con noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Prima lo sfogo di Pioli e Tonali sulla poca considerazione di cui godiamo, ora l'emozione del direttore....
Alla fin fine le emozioni e le sensazioni dei protagonisti sono uguali alle nostre.
Fa male non essere considerati , fa male essere sminuiti , fa male essere sempre boicottati dagli arbitrelli.

Ma la squadra è unita.

Proprietà a parte, ovviamente.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Grandissimo dirigente scuola sabatini


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2022)

Uno-due dirigenti buoni che abbiamo e li mandiamo via?


----------



## sampapot (25 Aprile 2022)

va sostituita la proprietà....sono degli spilorci che guardano solo al bilancio e concedono 2 spiccioli per il mercato...con il budget e gli uomini a disposizione stanno facendo un miracolo


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


Piange perché pensa "non potevano darmi 15 milioni a Gennaio per comprare qualcuno"?


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il discorso dei soldi è vero in parte, perché se non hai i soldi è più complicato, ma devi farti venire delle idee migliori di Messias.
> Anche con tanti soldi, qualora restassero tutti in blocco, dovranno fare attenzione a non commettere errori e non prendere figurine.


Dai su, Messias è arrivato gli ultimi giorni di mercato ed è stato pagato in prestito per 2 milioni e in rapporto alla cifra pagata ha avuto anche la sua resa. Due milioni!! E non è di certo una figurina, perché le figurine (pur essendo spesso dei pacchi) costano di ingaggio. Messias è costato un tozzo di pane tra prestito cartellino e ingaggio.

Piuttosto, domandiamoci (e critichiamo giustamente) perché venivano stanziate cifre del genere per il mercato!


----------



## mabadi (25 Aprile 2022)

potrebbe piangere per l'obbiettivo raggiunto la CL.


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da folli toccare il trio. Non s’azzardassero.


Se arrivano come dicono (1,1 miliardi per prendere il Milan, 300 milioni per gli acquisti, più stadio solo per il Milan) francamente del destino di chi c'e' adesso a me frega zero.


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Aprile 2022)

Il DS piangeva, mentre lo stopper centrale della Lazio rideva. Chi ha visto la partita sa cosa voglio dire. Peccato che non tutte le domeniche da qui alla fine troveremo frutti acerbi. Attenti ai fichi secchi.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

e questa? che vorrebbe dire? dite che è legata al cambio societario?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


In un calcio di mercenari è bello vedere una scena del genere.

Io lo dico sempre: al Milan vincere non è tutto. C'è altro. E proprio questo ci rende irraggiungibili per club come Juve e Inter, oltre che amati e ammirati dai tifosi di tutto il mondo.

Su Massara niente da dire. Da quando c'è lui si lotta per lo scudetto, dopo anni di catastrofi. Quindi direi che il suo ruolo lo stia svolgendo alla grande. Il resto sono discorsi che porta via il vento.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Il DS piangeva, mentre lo stopper centrale della Lazio rideva. Chi ha visto la partita sa cosa voglio dire. Peccato che non tutte le domeniche da qui alla fine troveremo frutti acerbi. Attenti ai fichi secchi.


Non andiamo dietro a ste cacate da tifoso medio. Peraltro l’errore decisivo l’ha fatto marusic.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Aprile 2022)

Rispetto per Massara, incarna perfettamente lo stile Milan. Mi auguro resti a lungo.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Rispetto per Massara, incarna perfettamente lo stile Milan. Mi auguro resti a lungo.


Anche perché Maldini e Massara hanno costruito una squadra competitiva con due spicci...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Dai su, Messias è arrivato gli ultimi giorni di mercato ed è stato pagato in prestito per 2 milioni e in rapporto alla cifra pagata ha avuto anche la sua resa. Due milioni!! E non è di certo una figurina, perché le figurine (pur essendo spesso dei pacchi) costano di ingaggio. Messias è costato un tozzo di pane tra prestito cartellino e ingaggio.
> 
> Piuttosto, domandiamoci (e critichiamo giustamente) perché venivano stanziate cifre del genere per il mercato!


Hanno preso anche diversi bidoni... Non è che se hai poco a disposizione sei autorizzato a prendere giocatori che nessuno vuole. Ballo Tourè non è arrivato gratis, mentre Bakayoko ad esempio ha un ingaggio non proprio basso. Krunic è inadeguato, Saele idem, Rebic non sta rendendo, hanno mentito dicendo che puntavano su Daniel Maldini, facendo credere che fosse un fenomeno, ma a meno che uno non avesse gli occhi foderati di prosciutto si poteva notare che non era nulla di che.


----------



## diavolo (25 Aprile 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Dai su, Messias è arrivato gli ultimi giorni di mercato ed è stato pagato in prestito per 2 milioni e in rapporto alla cifra pagata ha avuto anche la sua resa. Due milioni!! E non è di certo una figurina, perché le figurine (pur essendo spesso dei pacchi) costano di ingaggio. Messias è costato un tozzo di pane tra prestito cartellino e ingaggio.
> 
> Piuttosto, domandiamoci (e critichiamo giustamente) perché venivano stanziate cifre del genere per il mercato!


Secondo Calcio&Finanza ha un impatto a bilancio superiore a quelli di Tonali, per dire.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel post partita di Lazio Milan, il DS Massara si siede da solo nella panchina e scoppia a piangere.
> Sfogo per la tensione accumulata o le lacrime indicano un possibile addio con il cambio societario?


E' emozionato, tensione al massimo. Figurarsi se dopo una partita così si mette a pensare al futuro, in quei casi vivi il presente


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Secondo Calcio&Finanza ha un impatto a bilancio superiore a quelli di Tonali, per dire.
> Vedi l'allegato 2138


Beh Tonali è il migliore acquisto degli ultimi anni in Serie A, il paragone è sbagliato.

Tonali che pesa 3,6 milioni è un colpo che ripaga cento Messias.

Gli acquisti come Messias li sbagliano un po' tutti i dirigenti, ma azzeccare uno come Tonali ti cambia la vita.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno preso anche diversi bidoni... Non è che se hai poco a disposizione sei autorizzato a prendere giocatori che nessuno vuole. Ballo Tourè non è arrivato gratis, mentre Bakayoko ad esempio ha un ingaggio non proprio basso. Krunic è inadeguato, Saele idem, Rebic non sta rendendo, hanno mentito dicendo che puntavano su Daniel Maldini, facendo credere che fosse un fenomeno, ma a meno che uno non avesse gli occhi foderati di prosciutto si poteva notare che non era nulla di che.


Ok dimmi il dirigente che non ha sbagliato nulla. Tirate fuori i nomi però sennò inutile parlare. Il guru Luciano Marmotta per dire ha speso 33 milioni in gennaio per una riserva e non futuribile. Poi mi taccio perchè con i pregiudizi inutile discutere.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh Tonali è il migliore acquisto degli ultimi anni in Serie A, il paragone è sbagliato.
> 
> Tonali che pesa 3,6 milioni è un colpo che ripaga cento Messias.
> 
> Gli acquisti come Messias li sbagliano un po' tutti i dirigenti, ma azzeccare uno come Tonali ti cambia la vita.


Sicuramente andrò controcorrente, ma io Messias in panchina me lo terrei, ieri mi è piaciuto, probabilmente non è un titolare per noi, ma come subentrante può avere un suo perché


----------

